# A-frame sandwich board



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

Our shop is set back from a busy road so we're looking to get an a-frame plastic board to set up next to the street during the day. Specifically we would like one in the shape of a t-shirt. We couldn't find one online - anyone have or seen one? Could make one from wood but my employees need to be able to move it at night so hoping for plastic.


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

How about suggestions - anyone willing to share what has been successful for street signs to help direct customers in your door?


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

Corrugated plastic?


----------



## proto (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't think you want something TOO light, because then it will blow over (or away) on windy days. I would use good ol' plywood. If you are worried about it being too heavy to carry, then put a handle on top and wheels on one side.


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

Good call Chris. We hire local high school kids so the wheels and handle sound good. Thanks.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Get a standard PVC frame and sheet it with a coro contoured design


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

Well, hit up the Depot tonight and decided to do the sign using 3/4 plywood. Cut the design in vinyl and placed it on the plywood as a stencil for the shirt. Paint is drying tonight then hinges tomorrow. Will post a finished pic.


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

Finally done. Heavy enough to not be blown away on Whidbey Island but still can be carried if needed.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Nice. Only 3-6? Or is that 3am to 6 pm?


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

Haha - I'm also a full time high school teacher and run the shop with high school kids so it's outside of school hours. We're there printing later into the night but just take walk-in customers from 3-6.


----------



## keljohnso (Dec 18, 2011)

How is 3 - 6 working? 

I work full time but and thought about opening a storefront for our embroidery, but we are not ready to quit our day jobs yet. 

We live in a small town were most folks work days. I thought about opening for walk-ins, picking up and dropping off, from like 4PM to 7PM. Like you we'd be there later. 

I looked at a building in the front of a shopping center with a grocery store, and several other businesses. They wanted $650/month with no lease. Could I make it only being open part-time?


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

3-6 is working but some days we're slow then others we have people waiting two deep. I'm contemplating adding another hour in the evening. It's doable for sure, we still get probably 75% of our orders via email then they come by with questions or to look at shirts or colors.


----------

